# Smelly work boots



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Wools socks, for sure.
In the summer season, when the feet sweat lots, I wear wool socks.
In the winter time, I wear a pair of cotton sport socks under the same wool socks.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. My boots are only a couple months old and aren't a cheap pair, so I don't think I need new boots yet. I do take them off as soon as I can and also go barefoot all the time at home. I also spray them with some oder eater spray or something like that. I do wear cotton socks though. I will pick up some wool socks and see how that goes. 

Any suggestions on a good pair of wool socks to try out?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Smartwool or darn tough.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

platinumLLC said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. My boots are only a couple months old and aren't a cheap pair, so I don't think I need new boots yet. I do take them off as soon as I can and also go barefoot all the time at home. I also spray them with some oder eater spray or something like that. I do wear cotton socks though. I will pick up some wool socks and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a good pair of wool socks to try out?



Don't feel bad. My boots could knock a buzzard off a gut wagon. I switch them out all the time I've noticed this problem after wearing starting to wear keen boots. I switch out shoes all the time. One thing that does help us a boot dryer and darn tough socks.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Don't feel bad. My boots could knock a buzzard off a gut wagon. I switch them out all the time I've noticed this problem after wearing starting to wear keen boots. I switch out shoes all the time. One thing that does help us a boot dryer and darn tough socks.


Do you put your boots on a dryer every day? I've never used a dryer so not sure how exactly you use one, as in when and how long you put your boots on it? Just throw them on all night? So you think this is a keen issue? Bummer because I really like my keens, they are comfy and have all the features I like.

I'm going to get some wool socks and try those and will get a dryer also if that is going to help.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

P LLC: read the label of spray powder, where does all the powder go, and what mixes with it to feed bacteria?

While having TWO pairs of shoes ties up a little money, the two pairs will out last buying one pair at time, and of course they are deductible...

Other contributing factors might be slow shower/bath drains leaving feet with soap shampoo scum-fungus food on feet... rinse feet maybe even wear shower sandals? 

maybe a toenail fungus infection is providing a "safe" breeding ground?

No wife or girl friend to push the issue? spend the $ on a extra pair of boots, your partner will thank you.

You might also be suffering from too efficient cloths washing machines that don't use enough water or hot enough water to thoroughly clean your socks and other linens.... A skilled washing machine repairperson can raise the water level setting a gallon or two so the machines actually cleans your stinky socks, Again an ounce or two of bleach might help.

Some laundry soaps are ruined/won't function, by to hot of water, read the label and use the correct detergent for hot water.

Check the hot water temp at the washer to see if is set high to kill bacteria also.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

everytime you remove your shoes or boots, Change your socks. Everytime!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Can someone please post a new picture. I keep seeing banana hammock guy everything I open tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

platinumLLC said:


> Do you put your boots on a dryer every day? I've never used a dryer so not sure how exactly you use one, as in when and how long you put your boots on it? Just throw them on all night? So you think this is a keen issue? Bummer because I really like my keens, they are comfy and have all the features I like.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get some wool socks and try those and will get a dryer also if that is going to help.



I get home take my boots off and spray them with anti stink spray put them on the dryer all night. One thing to remember with the dryer is but it somewhere it can vent like a bathroom with a fan. I think j bought mine for 30 buck on Amazon. I'm not saying it's is or isn't. I never used to have problem with my feet stinking until I steered wearing keen boots.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> Can someone please post a new picture. I keep seeing banana hammock guy everything I open tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heh heh heh.... no :w00t:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> everytime you remove your shoes or boots, Change your socks. Everytime!


Please expound on that. I see people who do that all of the time and I've never known why other than it being a personal preference (or so I thought).


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> Please expound on that. I see people who do that all of the time and I've never known why other than it being a personal preference (or so I thought).


Not real sure about the science, but it has worked well for me. I haven't had stinky feet since running track in high school, where I learned that trick.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Put a cup of cat litter in each boot and let it sit overnight


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Tedanderson @ 31: The clean socks don't shed as much dead skin that forms the fertile material for the stinky fungi and bacteria to grow in the damp and dirty boots. Imagine wearing the same pants for a year without cleaning them....

many clothes dryer come with a shoe drying shelf, that is hardly ever used... to prove the concept of the dry shoes...

Some shoe companies like red wing have insoles that pump air around while one is walking to improve comfort and health of our feet.

Any house I'd build would have at least an air return in the shoe closet and and outlet for the shoe dryer.:thumbsup:

As American families shrink and fewer extended family are common parts of our young persons lives, many important person skills ("Home training") are never passed on.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I wear my pants for about a month. Then throw them away. Of course they are washed once a week. But by the 30-40 day mark they are done for.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I wear my pants for about a month. Then throw them away. Of course they are washed once a week. But by the 30-40 day mark they are done for.


I might wear pants 2-3 days without washing if I'm doing relatively clean work. By day 4, they'll stand by themselves without me in them.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I rarely sweat. And now I have A/C.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweat isn't that big an issue most of the year. Just, I have no mercy on my knees, butt, whatever, and the pants bear the burden. If I was predominately a shop worker, it might be different--but I'm not.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well I am predominately a shop worker, so......


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Tedanderson @ 31: The clean socks don't shed as much dead skin that forms the fertile material for the stinky fungi and bacteria to grow in the damp and dirty boots.


I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that my older/more worn out boots tend to make my feet sweat quicker than a pair of boots that are brand new.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> Can someone please post a new picture. I keep seeing banana hammock guy everything I open tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk












Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

> Can someone please post a new picture. I keep seeing banana hammock guy everything I open tapatalk.


There you go...


----------



## samanthaj2330 (May 11, 2016)

There's an arm & hammer boot spray that works great- spray it in every night. Otherwise, change your boots as soon as you're not working, air em out every weekend.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What if you work every weekend ...LOL


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been trying new things all summer to kill the stink. At one point I could barley walk as I was getting the beginning stages of trench foot. I am now wearing UA heatgear socks and using this shoe spray from gander mtn and it no longer stink and my feet don't hurt.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned filling them with cat litter and leaving them for a full day?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Has anyone mentioned filling them with cat litter and leaving them for a full day?


Not yet. Nobody has mentioned dumping antifreeze in either.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't think the antifreeze thing would work. Plus it'd make the interior of the shoe all slippy.

The cat litter will absorb the stench and depending on what brand you get, impart a pleasant smell.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I don't think the antifreeze thing would work. Plus it'd make the interior of the shoe all slippy.
> 
> The cat litter will absorb the stench and depending on what brand you get, impart a pleasant smell.




Thanks for the tip. Just had some neighborhood cat take a dump in my shoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

gbruzze1 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Just had some neighborhood cat take a dump in my shoe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I don't think the antifreeze thing would work. Plus it'd make the interior of the shoe all slippy.
> 
> The cat litter will absorb the stench and depending on what brand you get, impart a pleasant smell.


Antifreeze kills bacteria and fungi. I don't recommend it, but it will work if you treat before you get bacterial / fungal growth.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

"Unused kitty litter" is recommended....

so minute rice would work too?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why would minute rice work? It'd get rid of the moisture. Probably leave the smell.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Coffee?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive never had any issues other then rubber knee boots when i wore them without socks setting up irrigation. 

Lysol knocked it out. Filling them with bleech and water did nothing. Leaving them in the hot dry sun all day takes care of it.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

Did anyone mention putting leather footwear in the chest freezer for 24 hours?


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

Its most likely not your feet. Its the shoes. Its the plastics and synthetics that are used now. I had a brand new pair of merrells that started to stink bad. First time ever. I put in deodorizing insoles which helped a lot.


----------



## fencevictoriabc (Sep 3, 2016)

If you use a synthetic material you will stink bottom line. Spend the money on some quality boots. You will then be relieved with the cool comfort.


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

I used to have the WORST smelling feet you can possibly imagine, like world-class bad.
Thirty years ago somebody told me to get two pair of boots and alternate. 
Not only did that stop the problem immediately, but they seem to last longer this way. 

What did the guy say?
"If your feet smell and your nose runs, something's way out of whack"


----------



## Scott Collins (Oct 3, 2016)

I just buy the cheap wallmart boots and replace when needed


----------

